# Pennsylvania Air Museums - Golden Age Air Museum Bethel PA about 2 hours north and West of Philadelpia.



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 3, 2021)

Great little museum. They hold the Pumpkin drop event the 3rd week of October as a rule. These are pics from previous years. The ultra light and 3 to 4 of the cubs take people up for $25 and you bomb with a pumpkin a small kiddle pool with a barrel in it. No one has ever hit it I'm told. This year I noticed all the bombers in the cubs were back seaters vs front seaters . It seems one of the bombardiers did not take to instructions, threw his pumpkin forward and bounced it off the wheel into the prop of one of the cubs requiring an emergency landing. This past year the yellow piper sprang a fuel leak starting the bombing run and had to land quickly. You can't say its not fun & exciting




A grass field, small museum store, three hangers, some antique cars, a small pavilion. Lots of private planes fly in , older and unusual types. This year the weather may have frightened a few off. Reminds me a little of Rhinebeck without the wood bleachers. Bring a folding chair. Around noonish they do a fly over and candy bomb the grass airstrip for the little kids who are waiting for the candy bomber. Its fun to watch them run out. Ala Berlin Arilift. Just past Reading PA . If you go to the Reading WWII event June 6th every year this is a nice stop if your in the area for a while. $10 entry fee.
My friend Bill came along but would not go up. HIs wife however did and was a pretty accurate pumpkin bomber.


















If at first you don't succeed.













The ultra light can take two if you want to bring a younger child up but it might freak them out. 
I was using an I phone so I did not catch the splat but Ty was 3rd closest that day of the drops we observed.






The Rumpler is the actual movie aircraft used in Lawrence of Arabia. It goes to airshows on occasion towed in a trailer. He has a Sopwith Pup and a Fokker Dr1. 




































































​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 3, 2021)

The third photo down in post one appears to be a "Breezy", an open frame work two seat home built. In the old days of the Confederate Air Force, Col. Jethro E. Culpepper, commanding officer (all CAF members are Coronels), would flour bomb a target from the great height of approx 40 ft. It was actually an easy bomb run, as in the south Texas wind (Harlingen) the pilot would pull up over the target and nearly stop, hovering, while the C.O., Col. Culpepper hisself would hit the target dead center from the rear seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2021)

Good shots!


----------

